# [Shell] Bilder-Liste aus Verzeichnis, danach als Parameter übergeben



## Daxi (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin ein vollkommener Linux-Neuling.
Ich habe mir jetzt mit Gimp ein Script-Fu geschrieben.
Das funktioniert auch.
Jetzt möchte ich dieses Script gerne für jedes Bild aus dem aktuellen Verzeichnis anwenden. Dazu muss ich erst alle Bilder aus dem Verzeichnislisting filtern (jpg reicht), danach an Gimp per Parameter übergeben.

Wie bekomme ich die Liste der Bilder hin?
Hab schon Probiert mit ettlichen Shell-Script-Beispielen zu experimentieren, will aber einfach nicht funktionieren.

Bitte an euch:
Ich will eine Schleife haben, in der in einer Variable der Dateiname des aktuellen Bildes steckt.
Den Gimp-Aufruf bring ich dann schon noch zusammen.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (25. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das mittlerweile durch deinen anderen Thread überflüssig geworden
ist, aber hier bitte:


```
#!/bin/bash

for i in `ls | grep *.jpeg`;
do
    echo ${i}
done;
```


----------



## dritter (27. Dezember 2004)

Hm. Ist das nicht ein bischen doppelt-gemoppelt? 

Reicht das nicht auch?
#!/bin/bash

for i in `ls *.jpeg`;
do
    echo ${i}
done;


----------

